# Radio Swiss Jazz



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2012)

Radio Swiss Jazz

Ζωντανό ραδιόφωνο με σύγχρονη τζαζ, αλλά και μπλουζ και σόουλ 24/7
Με πολλά λίνκια από δίπλα, για ακόμα περισσότερη μουσική. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 23, 2012)

Τώρα πρέπει να κάτσω να δουλέψω και καλά, ε; Στάνταρ...


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Τώρα πρέπει να κάτσω να δουλέψω και καλά, ε; Στάνταρ...



Ε ναι, είναι πολύ ζημιάρα η Μπέρνη, μας ανοίγει πακτωλούς μουσικής και σφυρίζει αδιάφορα.  :) 
I'm not mad at her, though; it's the Mad Men that trouble me.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 23, 2012)

You should consult a doctor.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> You should consult a doctor.



- But I am the doctor! 
- Doctor who?
- Who's on first.
- Who's on the second then?
- Another One, that's who.
- Any Who will not do.
- He's just an actor, mate, and they keep changing them all the time. ;) 


Who are you? (who, who, who, who) - The Who


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 23, 2012)

Whose line is it, anyway?


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Whose line is it, anyway?



Hey, you want a piece of this? :) 


 

I just ate a whole reindeer and a couple of Santa's helpers; I'm stuffed.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2012)

Doctor doctor, please 
Don't you know I'm going fast 
Doctor doctor, please 
Don't you know I just can't last 

Who are yo calling a doctor, ρε ούφο; _*I'm *_the doctor! When did it start?
I think it was Zazula, doc... :s


----------

